# Extra money



## catfish (Jan 2, 2014)

Slow weekend expediting. I was driving by a little airport that had a Fly In and car show. I pulled in and laid out the blanket on the ground, tossed out a couple dozen bracelets. Within a couple hours made $50. Just wish I'd found the place earlier. Lol


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice work.


----------

